# please help me.....



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

hi everyone wondered if you could help me...

im on cd 9 on my second cycle of clomid 50mg [cd 2-6] well uptil about a hour ago i was great then ive started having severe pains in my right ovary area, i feel sick, and very thirsty.. im wondering if this could be just the clomid working or ohss.. im having severe hot sweats to but only since the pain started.

what should i do?

Rachel xxxxx

posted on peer support to..


----------



## Juliemonty30 (Nov 7, 2007)

I am on my third round of clomid - the hot sweats are definitely normal and I have had sore ovaries, and felt ill, but I wouldn't have called it severe pains - you are too early for ovulation I would imagine.

If the pain is really bad I would give the hospital a call now, or you local out of hour doctors?

If the pain is bearable, I would try to get cooled down and see if the pain subsides over the next hour or so? Then give the hospital a call... better to be safe than sorry, even if it is only to put your mind at rest.

Hopefully someone else might have had a similar experience to advise you... trust your instincts!

Let us know how you are later

Take care,

Julie


----------



## bev82 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Rachel

I can't help you with regards your symptoms but you could try calling NHS direct for more information - they will advise you what you need to do and whether you need to get to hospital. 

Hope that helps and I hope you feel better soon

love Bev


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Ovulation pains and symptoms are fairly common with clomid.  I ovulate naturally and always get ovulation pains but when I was prescribed clomid to boost (release more eggs) a couple of years ago, the pain and symptoms were exacerbated...sometimes I could barely walk as pain was so bad.

Other symptoms I get are bloatedness, frequent peeing, nausea, sore boobs, to name a few...I get these pretty much most months (haven't been on clomid since 2005)

The hot flushes are also a side effect of clomid.

Try having a warm bath to help relax you and use a heated wheatbag or hot water bottle.

If you're still concerned then contact your clinic for reassurance.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

hi everyone

Rachel txt me last night & said has gone into hospital last night, think it maybe ohss  

havent heard anything from her but wanted to wish her well                 

we havent had much luck lately as i was in hospital with ohss only in october

love Nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

get well soon rachel   thanks ad78 for keeping us updated


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Get well soon Rachel


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Get well soon        
R
xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Get well soon hun.xxxxxx


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Im so sorry rachael

please be well soon..

Angel83


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

oh rachel - i hope you are ok hun........get well soon  

sarahXXXXX


----------



## Allis (Oct 30, 2007)

Get well soon from me too Rachel xx

Allis


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

hiya everyone,

firstly thankyou all for the advice and well wishes...

After taking the advice i rang nhs direct who got a nurse to call me back then they booked me into the out of hours gp surgery. i went there and saw a lovely doctor who said i was showing classic signs of ohss and sent me straight to the hospital. 
Went straight there and went in and was firstly give co-codamol to try and ease the pain and they also put me on a drip for fluids as i was showing signs of dehydration and gave me some morphine through the iv line. needless to say i was away with the fairies..  . after countless tests etc the gynae finally came and saw me and said it looks to be early signs of ohss but luckily no fluid build up yet, but because my pcos is severe if i do ov this month it could get alot worse or get better. 
they were going to admit me but the gynae said all we would do is keep you on the fluids and pain relief so if you want to go home and guarantee me that you keep taking the painkillers and drinking plenty of fluids and rest you can go home.. needless to say which one i chose...
so the next few days are the test time now to see if it gets worse or better. 
im still in alot of discomfort and still swollen but the pain relief is helping the stabbing pains...

The gynae told me that is possible to get ohss even as early as when still taking the pills with pcos because it can stimulate the cysts on the ovaries which can also cause pain...

Thanks all again... dont know what id do without you all.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Rachel glad to see that you are out of hospital and hopefully tucked up warm in bed. I will keep everything crossed that it doesn't get worse when you OV, and wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## Juliemonty30 (Nov 7, 2007)

So glad you got looked after - I hope you are feeling better soon and fingers crossed all settles down.

Just give yourself time to heal, don't be up and about/back at work until you are sorted!

Take care,

Julie


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hope you feel better soon hun   x


----------

